

The Elite Brian network - suprgeek
http://www.theatlantic.com/life/archive/2011/11/the-elite-brain-network/248422/

======
dfc
Brain not brian.

~~~
ColinWright
There is still time for the submitter to fix it - titles can be edited for up
to two hours. If they don't, I hope the mods fix it.

